# can someone help me think of something to use instead of a broiler pan?



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Tonight I am making sweet and sour chicken thighs...mmm. The recipe I'm using cooks them in the oven using a broiler pan with the lid on. I don't have a broiler pan. What can I substitute? I really want to try this recipe - it calls for softened butter with ginger and 5 spice powder to be put under the skin of the chicken and then cooked for a while. So what can I use instead so I can still use this recipe? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Any casserole dish with a lid should work- or even use aluminum foil over a dish if you don't have an oven-safe lid for the pan you want to use. It would even work to put half the chicken in one pan and half in another if you don't have one pan large enough for the whole thing.


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

you can use a wire cooling rack set over a jelly roll pan. that's what i do. i also line the bottom of the jelly roll pan with foil for easier clean up.


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks! I think I'll try the wire rack over a rimmed cookie sheet. Do you have more of a problem with smoke doing it that way? I find any time I cook meat in the oven there's a lot of smoke from the fat.


----------

